# IBS/Women's Issues



## san042663 (Apr 17, 2002)

I've been suffering for about 3 years with IBS. For me it mimicks the symptoms of ovarian cancer--what a scare!! Was wondering if anyone has pain in the lower pelvic area--mine is always on the right side. Also, I've been suffering with pain and discomfort for 4 days now after having sex--has anyone ever heard of that?? I am going crazy with worry looking for an answer!! Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 6, 2002)

Hi! I've been sort of lurking around for a while. I was diagnosed with IBS 8 yrs ago. Last August I started having severe lower left side pain, and pain during and after sex. Saw my gynecologist who said no problems. My primary care Dr said it was muscular skeletal pain. After 5 months of pain and bouncing back and forth between Drs, they finally sent me to a GI Dr. To make a long story short. After tons of tests and 3 months later we found out the pain is coming from Endometriosis and my left ovary is covered in cysts. I'm having my left ovary removed in a week. What I should have done in the beginning is mentioned Endo to my Dr and pushed him to check for it. It never hurts to be aggressive with your Dr. Hopefully you'll have an easier time at reaching a diagnosis. I had no clue what to think about the pain I was having. It's been 8 months now and I finally have a diagnosis and hopefully will get some relief with surgery. Good luck to you.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jan 25, 2002)

I was diagnosed with IBS about a year ago after going through all the GI testing and colonoscopies (multiple...Yeah Me!!)and everything turning up normal. I have pain on my lower right side too. Over about the past six months noticed pain on right side increasing and IBS-D symptoms seemed to be much worse just prior to and during my period. Also periods were becoming alot more painful(crampy, backache) never had any trouble before. Mentioned this to my OB/GYN at my last appt. and upon examination found a growth at the bottom of my uterus pressing against my bowel and vagina. He's pretty sure it's endometriosis and am scheduled for a laproscopy in near future. He also told me that endo can mimic IBS as well as aggrivate IBS because the growths and inflammation before and during your period irritate your bowel, colon, etc.. I would go see your OB/GYN asap and tell him what's going on, pain after intercourse is also associated with endo. Good luck, hope you're feeling better soon!!!


----------



## san042663 (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey--thanks for the helpful answers, but it concerns me because I have seen my ob/gyn on numerous occasions because of this pain. I did have a laproscopy almost 2 years ago because of it and it showed nothing. Would'nt Endo have shown up on it?? At that time she also said that my ovary looked fine...how can that be when I'm suffering like this? I would appreciate any help--I'm in agony!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jan 25, 2002)

Maybe you should ask your OB/Gyn to do a follow up laproscopy. As awful as that sounds it may be helpful, alot can change in two years. I'm really lucky, my Doc is amazing and he is a firm believer that menstral periods and intercourse should not cause pain and if it hurts, there's a reason. Sometimes it's difficult finding what that reason is. Don't give up, sometimes we have to be our own advocates to get doctors to find the problem and if necessary get a second opinion. It's lousy to be in pain all the time, especially if something can be done about it. Take care and good luck!Dee


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

I get the same pain. In my pelvic area, right side. I had a catscan done a few weeks ago, and learned that I have my cysts on both of my ovaries. I've been diagnosed as having Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome. Doctor says this is why I'm having that pain. It scared me also, about the ovarian cancer. But he says they are cysts, not tumors. I'm starting treatment for this soon, so I'm hoping this will also help my stomach.Jennifer


----------



## Rowan (Feb 6, 2002)

I saw my GYN on numerous occasions as well and was always told everything was fine. I know how you feel. Endometriosis can be difficult to diagnose, as well as many other afflictions that can target that area. It never hurts to be persistant. Good luck.


----------

